# Configuration Mail sur Imac



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Salut à tous

Je viens d'acheter un Imac 1,83 Ghz 17'', j'avais un power book G3 que j'ai plus suite à un cambriolage, j'essaie de configurer Mail pour aller sur ma boite et il refuse de reconnaitre le mot de passe, comment se fait-il?
J'ai neuf telecom comme fournisseur d'accès internet pas de souci mais lorsque j'ouvre Mail je relève le courrier et il me demande un mot de passe et me le refuse, je met pourtant le même dans Préférences- configuration du compte.
Si vous pouvez me donner un coup de main

Merci


----------



## gile (5 Août 2006)

Il se peut que le mot de passe de connection et le mot de passe de messagerie soient différents. Vérifie bien lesparamètres qu'on t'a donné.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

c'est ce que j'ai fais ça marche pas.....pourtant dans preferences et information compte j'ai rempli les paramètres de neuf et dans la boite de reception j'ai un message d'erreur "le serveur pop refuse le mot de passe à l'utilisateur"...pourquoi?


----------



## gile (12 Août 2006)

je réponds avec du retard mais je suis connecté par intermittence en ce moment. Ce message indique que ce n'est pas le bon mot de passe. Est-ce que tu peux relever tes mails via un site internet ? Et dans ce cas tes paramètres marchent ?


----------



## Spoutnick63 (12 Août 2006)

Bonjour

Ce n'est peut-être pas le mot de passe qui est mauvais mais le user. J'explique.
J'ai eu un pb similaire après un changement de disque dur. J'ai tourné en rond pendant des heures avant de m'apercevoir que j'avais raté une lettre dans mon user.
Relis TRES soigneusement le user que tu as mis, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## kabuki (18 Août 2006)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Ce n'est peut-être pas le mot de passe qui est mauvais mais le user. J'explique.
> J'ai eu un pb similaire après un changement de disque dur. J'ai tourné en rond pendant des heures avant de m'apercevoir que j'avais raté une lettre dans mon user.
> Relis TRES soigneusement le user que tu as mis, on ne sait jamais.



Justement, je voudrais signaler que pour paramétrer "Mail", il y a toujours des messages d'erreur alors que je pense faire ce qu'il faut ... 

J'utilise "Entourage" actuellement, et j'ai pensé changé sur "Mail", mais lorsque je paramètre aussi bien "pop" que "smt" le logiciel cherche le serveur et ne reçoit que des erreurs... Je vous signale aussi que je peux aller sur le site de mon FAI et parvenir à ma boite aux lettre... Alors, que faire ? Je ne comprends pas. Merci de m'aider


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2006)

l&#224; c'est flou , flou
et si tu nous donnais tout simplement tes comptes ( sans les adresses completes ni mot de passe )
et disais ce que tu as fais exactement
et donne ton FAI

ca aiderait un peu &#224; t'aider &#224; corriger tes r&#233;glages


----------



## kabuki (18 Août 2006)

kabuki a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je voudrais signaler que pour paramétrer "Mail", il y a toujours des messages d'erreur alors que je pense faire ce qu'il faut ...
> 
> J'utilise "Entourage" actuellement, et j'ai pensé changé sur "Mail", mais lorsque je paramètre aussi bien "pop" que "smt" le logiciel cherche le serveur et ne reçoit que des erreurs... Je vous signale aussi que je peux aller sur le site de mon FAI et parvenir à ma boite aux lettre... Alors, que faire ? Je ne comprends pas. Merci de m'aider




Lorsqu'on lance "Mail" on a une première fenêtre qui nous indique que l'on va être guidé... 
On clique donc sur "continue" et l'on arrive sur une nouvelle fenêtre avec pour titre "informations générales" suivi de Type de compte : (pour moi c'était POP) donc j'y ai mis : pop.free.fr

Nom complet : Paul.Galimard (par exemple)
Adresse électronique : paul.galimard@free.fr

La fenêtre suivante : "Serveur de réception" en titre et même demande au-dessous donc je rajoute : pop.free.fr
Ensuite : "nom d'utilisateur : Paul Galimard
Mot de passe : ...........

Quand on appuie sur "continuer" le moteur de recherche se met en route... 

Si j'ai fait des erreurs, signalez-le moi !

Merci d'avance


----------



## kabuki (19 Août 2006)

*** N'envoyez pas de mail à "paul.galimard@free.fr" c'est une interprétation personnelle ! Il se pourrait que cette personne existe, alors "pitié pour lui!"


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2006)

alalala....t'as pas r&#233;pondu ...ton FAI c'est quoi?
free?

admettons
alors tu dois remplir ainsi 
adresse electronique : ton adresse complete ( avec le @free.fr)
nom complet :c'est le nom ou surnom que tu te donnes pour reconnaitre ton adresse si tu en utilises plusieurs


serveur de r&#233;ception 
pop.free.fr

nom d'utilsateur : ton nom de mail chez free ( avant le @, sans @free.fr donc)
mot de passe : celui de ton compte email free

serveur smtp
smtp.free.fr

reglage du serveur
port 25
DEcocher SLL
authentification aucune ( laisser les champs vides)


----------



## kabuki (19 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> alalala....t'as pas répondu ...ton FAI c'est quoi?
> free?
> 
> admettons
> ...



Désolé pour cet oubli :  neuf télécom (9online)

Je reconnais que je ne comprends pas; et de surplus, pourquoi ça marcherait sur l'un et pas sur l'autre... ( je parle des logiciels de messageries). 
Pour être honnête, je ne vois pas la différence entre "nom d'utilisateur" ( le nom avant @) merci Pascalformac;  "ID du compte" (apparemment absent des fenêtres d'infos pour Mail) ; bon je manque d'attention. 
pop "réception"  smtp "envoi" ok.

Je ne vois toujours pas mon erreur... Quant au "reglage serveur" je n'ai pas pu arriver jusqu'à cette fenêtre...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2006)

kabuki a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233; pour cet oubli :  neuf t&#233;l&#233;com (9online)
> 
> Je reconnais que je ne comprends pas; et de surplus, pourquoi &#231;a marcherait sur l'un et pas sur l'autre... ( je parle des logiciels de messageries).
> Pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te, je ne vois pas la diff&#233;rence entre "nom d'utilisateur" ( le nom avant @) merci Pascalformac;  "ID du compte" (apparemment absent des fen&#234;tres d'infos pour Mail) ; bon je manque d'attention.
> ...


Mail est solide et en g&#233;n&#233;ral si la cr&#233;ation ne passe pas c'est qu'on a fait une erreur de saisie 
Or tu ne d&#233;cris pas ce que tu as fait
Ayant d&#233;j&#224; des comptes sur mon profil , je ne peux pas via mon profil reproduire la premiere cr&#233;ation d'un compte Mail ( expliqu&#233;e dans l'aide  Mail et guid&#233;e) je dois passer  par un nouveau profil
vol&#224; ce que tu devrais avoir





evidemment tu remplaces mes donn&#233;ess bidons par tes donn&#233;es et
et pour les r&#233;glages du serveur tu suis ce que te demande neufonline
normalement ton smtp c'est  smtp.9online.fr
 pour les ports et autres je ne sais pas , toi oui puisque tu les as dans entourage

et dans les r&#233;glages avanc&#233;s il y aura des trucs &#224; verifier 
dont  serveur reception sur 110
serveur smtp l&#224; ca d&#233;pend de neufonline qui normalement t'a donn&#233; les infos 
( les m&#234;mes que sur entourage)


----------



## kabuki (22 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,  

L'installation a réussie; merci à Pascalformac pour m'aider efficacement. Un point tout de même encore noir... J'ai importé depuis Entourage donc mes données et celles de ma femme sans problème, mais la fenêtre principale est unique. Dans Entourage, lors de l'ouverture, on choisissait le compte sur lequel on voulait aller. Je n'ai pas trouvé ce menu dans Mail.  

J'ai ouvert la fenêtre des préférences et choisi "comptes", ensuite j'ai cliqué sur la deuxième ligne indiquant le 2° compte, mais rien ne change. J'en conclue que je me suis trompé de menu. Merci à l'avance de m'éclairer. :love:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2006)

ce que tu veux n'est pas clair
Tu sembles ne pas avoir explor&#233; Mail  ni lu l'aide

Chaque logiciel a sa facon de fonctionner Mail n'est pas entourage
Toutefois je viens de comparer entourage et Mail
Dans entourage j'ai aussi tous mes comptes visualis&#233;s dans une fenetre

Quand tu ouvres mail comme dans entourage tu as tous les messages de tous les comptes

Dans Mail
Si tu as plusieurs comptes , par d&#233;faut tout est class&#233; par compte 
et m&#234;me de facon plus s&#233;par&#233;e que dans entourage !!
Par d&#233;faut les boites aux lettres ( dites BAL)  cr&#233;es par d&#233;faut- boite de reception , boite d'envoy&#233;s , de brouillon, poubelle et boite d'envoi- sont subdivis&#233;es  en sous section  par compte ( BAL de compte)
Par exemple dans boite de reception tu as
Tous les messages recus ( tous comptes) dans la BAL reception
et  des sous dossiers ( les BAL de comptes), une par compte

Dans Mail tu peux par exemple  tr&#232;s facilement voir les messages de tel ou tel compte
il te suffit de cliquer sur la BAL concern&#233;e

pour voir l'architecture d&#233;ploy&#233;e  des BAL il suffit de faire apparaitre le tiroir ( clic sur le bouton BAL dans la fenetre) tiroir qui apparait &#224; gauche ou &#224; droite selon la position de fenetre
et de cliquer  le petit triangle qui deploie les sous dossiers et de cliquer sur la BAL &#224; voir

---------
tu peux aussi choisir de classer avec le crit&#232;re "A" en premier ( en g&#233;neral c'est par date mais on fait ce qu'on veut) et ainsi dans la Boite de reception tu auras les messages class&#233;s par ordre alphab&#233;tique; ceux   adress&#233;s &#224; Bob seront avant ceux adress&#233;s &#224; Zig 
C'est pas forcement le plus pratique mais c'est faisable
Encore une fois si on veut voir les mails recus par Bob , il suffit de cliquer la boite de reception du compte de Bob avec messages  class&#233;s par date

---------
 tu peux aussi cr&#233;er des dossiers de rangements persos dans Mail
c'est m&#234;me TRES recommand&#233; 

Le grand avantage  des boites persos en plus , c'est que ca all&#232;ge les dossiers par d&#233;faut et facilite la v&#233;locit&#233; de Mail
( plus il y a de messages dans les dossiers par d&#233;faut , plus Mail bosse &#224; chaque ouverture , et &#224; un moment dans un futur lointain Mail affichera boites satur&#233;es ; c'est &#224; dire trop remplies pour que Mail bosse bien)

C'est pourquoi il est utile de ranger dans des BAL persos de temps en temps
Ces BAL l&#224;  seront rang&#233;es selon tes propres crit&#232;res ( pas par compte puisque c'est toi et non Mail qui les as cr&#233;es)
Et l&#224; tu peux ranger &#224; la main ou via des regles automatiques

Bien entendu un des choix est de cr&#233;er des boites ( persos)  par compte (comme Mail le fait DEJA dans un premier temps dans les BAL par d&#233;faut). mais aussi , et sans limites divers sous dossiers " mes mails recus , les mails loisirs , les mails du forum  les mails des impots  etc etc" 
chacun classe comme il veut
( toutefois , TROP de dossiers persos et ca devient vite un capharnaum plus tr&#232;s pratique)
----------------
Par ailleurs il est parfaitement possible d'avoir plusieurs fenetres principales
(tr&#232;s  peu utile au quotidien, sauf pour classer &#224; la main , mais faisable)
menu Mail/ fichier / nouvelle fenetre de visualisation
-----------------------
Et une bonne partie de ce que je viens de dire est d&#233;taill&#233; dans l'AIDE Mail

A lire, explorer 
tester divers crit&#232;res etc

edit 
et il y a un fil qui parle entierement QUE de ca ( 2 comptes sur mail) 
tu comprendras , y a des images
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3929228#post3929228


----------



## kabuki (22 Août 2006)

Merci encore, je vais de ce pas au lien indiqué.


----------

